# Sticky  Waterfest is now on Twitter



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

We're now on Twitter!
Follow us at http://www.twitter.com/waterfest


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest is now on Twitter (Dan @ Waterfest)*

Why is everybody twittering lately??


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest is now on Twitter (Beersix)*

memo to Vortex mods, Twitter is played.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest is now on Twitter (Beersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beersix* »_Why is everybody twittering lately??

No idea. Crap seems pointless to me.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its an easy way to get news from things you're interested in....its like rss feeds made simple. i never liked it, but once i realized its real use it's grown on me. people who use it to say they're at a sushi bar is lame and pointless, but when you use it to get updates on say your favorite tv shows, movies, bands, etc its pretty cool.


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

Its an easy way to keep in touch with friends from far away and what they are doing... and @is_anyone_up nudes. haha


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

But the waterfest twitter account has zero tweets in 3 years. Hard to get info if none is provided


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PSU said:


> No idea. Crap seems pointless to me.


And to think I use Twitter now... :laugh:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

PSU said:


> And to think I use Twitter now... :laugh:


Me too


----------



## WatercoolMK2 (Nov 6, 2005)

It looks like also people have been posting less on the VW vortex blog during Waterfest21. Over the last years there have been a lot more comments, messages and images posted. But not this year, barely any new threads since yesterday evening. I am wondering whether the people are just tired of the social media engagement. Maybe the Waterfestees just wanted to be there, hang out and have a good time with their friends without constantly having to update what they are currently doing. It is like you are there, but not really there, because you are constantly distracted by checking what is going on and posting what you are currently doing. Just a thought...


----------

